
Dynamic Provisioning and Storage Classes in Kubernetes - samber
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/10/dynamic-provisioning-and-storage-in-kubernetes.html
======
TheIronYuppie
Our goal has always been to let folks use our API to customize their cluster
to their needs. Using the StorageClass API object is just one of many to come!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes

